# In a great mood after going to a Haunted Hayride/Maze!



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds awesome! Haunted houses are my favorite, I'm heading to one of my local haunts tomorrow night. Very excited! What was the name of the haunt you went to?


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

It was the Dead End Hayride in Wyoming, Minnesota. I used to go to this location in college when it was a different company. This time around, it was WAY better. I highly recommend it, if you are truly willing to be freaked out. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I need to find one around here. My hubby would think I was crazy to travel to Minnesota for a hayride!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

zombieprincess said:


> I need to find one around here. My hubby would think I was crazy to travel to Minnesota for a hayride!


http://www.blowingscreamsfarm.com/

and for haunted houses: http://www.hauntworld.com/georgia_haunted_houses


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just saw on FB that there was a bad accident at one tonight. How sad. I love haunted hayrides.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I just saw on FB that there was a bad accident at one tonight. How sad. I love haunted hayrides.


That was actually a zombie paintball bus ride. The accident does illustrate how important it is for the riders and actors to be careful. They are heavy moving vehicles.


----------

